

Ask HN: Popular hangout spots in SV for entrepreneurs and investors - havoc2005

Hey HN<p>What are some of your fav. spots for hanging out, working and meeting with likeminded hackers in the valley? Is the Creamery still a fav. hangout spot in SoMa?
======
calbear81
A lot of hackers hang out at Red Rock Coffee in Mountain View (2nd floor) and
use it as an informal office. I've heard stories that some VCs get deals done
at Buck's in Woodside over breakfast and I've seen VCs getting drinks at the
Madera at the Rosewood Sand Hill.

~~~
havoc2005
Thanks

------
tectonic
There are always people working in Jumpin' Java, but I don't know if they're
entrepreneurs. I've coded there in the past. I also really like Dash in the
Inner Sunset.

